# How long does it take to get into a local?



## sanjo's finest (Feb 7, 2010)

I've been hear for years that the union is back up some crazy amount of years. Recently I heard it would take 10 years to get in as an apprentice. Does any one no how long it would really take to get through the waiting list? 
Specifically the Local 332, but in want to know about any local because I'm thinking about relocating one day


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Rat shop hand here, so I would not know.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

No speaka the englis.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd say that most of the locals around here don't have a firm idea of when they will start accepting apprentices. But I'm not union either so... take it for what it's worth.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

In my neck of the woods, journeymen are on the book for almost 2 years between jobs now. I have no idea about apprentices. You have to call to find out.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

You've been fed a very typical line of BS. In most years it takes 6months to a year to get into the 332 apprenticeship, this mostly depends on the time of year. Right now it's going to take longer unless things start turning around(which they are projecting, but who knows)
Call the JATC, take the test when its offered, go to the interview and continue doing what your doing. Electrical work is very slim right now, but it will pick back up and when it does you'll be ahead of the game


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

nolabama said:


> Rat shop hand here, so I would not know.


SO why reply:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

sanjo's finest said:


> I've been hear for years that the union is back up some crazy amount of years. Recently I heard it would take 10 years to get in as an apprentice.


Specifically WHO told you this? 



> Does any one no how long it would really take to get through the waiting list?
> Specifically the Local 332, but in want to know about any local because I'm thinking about relocating one day


There is no local where you can walk in, apply, and test, then get put out to work that day. Everything unions do is scrutinized and checked by labor departments for fairness and non-discriminatory practices. 

Follow Russian's advice, and stop listening to people who have a motive to misinform you.


----------



## sanjo's finest (Feb 7, 2010)

I had heard that from a retired union electrician from the local 332.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

You have to be chained to the tree of woe for twenty years before you can get into ANY local....yea it's in the handbok somewhere.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

sanjo's finest said:


> I had heard that from a retired union electrician from the local 332.


That's odd, the retiree's should be hittin the streets tryin to organize, the more in the local the more secure their pension is.
The reality is right now it would probably take 2-3 years to get in if nothing changes. But change is inevitable and we have more people retiring then incoming so they will be hiring at some point. There is a lot of work on the books, most of these jobs will start so it's best to be on the "list" now instead of waiting for the work


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

BTW, are you currently working?


----------



## sanjo's finest (Feb 7, 2010)

no I'm not working i was laid off from a very small non-union shop 2 months ago


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

If you turn a shop it can take as little as two weeks... at least that's how long it took when we turned the company I worked for.

But man it can be an *UGLY *two weeks that seems like months.


----------



## sparky131 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Get informed*

If you talk to the Union Organizer, he will give you the ins of your local. The IBEW motto is to organize and train EVERY wireman for the safety and craftsmanship of the whole trade.

Basically, if you are a skilled JW, then you can enter into the union today, in most cases. I have worked in 2 locals, but all are slightly different. If you do not have enough expirience, they could make you "test in" and will either grant you a union card, or place you in the year of apprentiship based on how much you know.

After all if they are gonna back you with their $1000 an hour lawyers, they are gonna be sure you know your stuff.


----------



## sanjo's finest (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

RUSSIAN said:


> You've been fed a very typical line of BS. In most years it takes 6months to a year to get into the 332 apprenticeship, this mostly depends on the time of year





> The reality is right now it would probably take 2-3 years


Why respond seems you were feeding a line of BS in your first post.
:laughing::lol::laughing::lol:

The truth is as in most apprentice questions you need to ask at the specific hall were you plan to get in.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

If you are a military vet in good standing, it is much easier to get in.
Even more special consideration for Navy Nukes.

If you have a four-year college degree with a high GPA, and look like you can work hard, you will get in fast.

Any of the above combined with being from hill-billy background, +++.

If you have ZERO related experience in any way, and no community college classes electrical and construction related, it is going to be a LOOOOONG wait!!!!


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I said in most years it takes 6 months, this isn't a typical year. but 10 years is HIGHLY unlikely. it is not bs, its the truth. up until last year it was a 6-12 month process depending on the time of year.
He happens to be asking about the local that I work in...


----------



## sanjo's finest (Feb 7, 2010)

If i called the EJATC in san jose would the tell me everthing i need to know. Do you think they'll be up front with me.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

It coulnt hurt. I heard last night they might be bringing in a class in summer, I know there is a long list, but if you score high you could get in sooner then later


----------



## sanjo's finest (Feb 7, 2010)

yeah I'm just going to call or go down there to start the process of getting in. thanks for all the help


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Go and talk with Dan Romero, or Andrew Rogers. Dan is the training director and Andrew is the apprentice cordinator. I heard rumors of some data centers starting, if that happens they may pull a couple classes the summer


----------



## rayelectric721 (Feb 24, 2008)

In new York, on the island,last year I took the test march 6,passed,had interview late April,accepted in on June 6,first day working June 15th...I'm now making close to 19/ hour as first year/second period apprentice and loving every second of it. And I have another raise coming up soon in June.


----------

